# Strap Change on Bulova Moonwatch



## scorpius73

I am going to buy one these soon. I like to change straps when I want. I am leaning towards the bracelet version. I am just curious as to how hard will it be to change straps to a NATO or something thicker? I hear the lug holes don't give a lot of room to play with. Thanks!


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

If you're going to change it anyway, why not get the strap version? It's both less expensive and has the lug holes in an easier-to-use position.


----------



## scorpius73

Because if I ever want a bracelet I can't put it on the strap version.


----------



## yankeexpress

scorpius73 said:


> Because if I ever want a bracelet I can't put it on the strap version.


But if you get the braclet version, almost No straps will fit on it. Spring bar holes are too close to the case.


----------



## brandon\

scorpius73 said:


> Because if I ever want a bracelet I can't put it on the strap version.


You could use a straight-end bracelet. If Tudor does it, it can't be wrong&#8230; right?


----------



## Lee_K

Some bracelet Moonwatch owners have reported success mounting NATO straps on the watch if they purchase curved spring bars. ToxicNATOs sells them for a reasonable price.


----------



## watchman1221

On another Bulova that I own, I had a very difficult time removing the band and changing it with another band. However, you might want to try the curved spring bars, as others have mentioned here. It might make things a lot easier!


----------



## ultra7k

Can confirm, bracelet owner here.

Put on 1.5mm curved spring bars and a leather strap, haven't tried putting on a NATO or Zulu yet, but the curved ones work wonderfully. I was in the same boat as you. If I got the strap version, then the bracelet wouldn't fit. The curved bars work wonderfully, I got mine from amazon for less than 10 bucks for the pair and have been really pleased with the result.


----------



## scorpius73

Thanks for the suggestion of the curved spring bars. I had to use them on another watch I own.


----------



## thedonn007

I had no idea there was such a thing as curved spring bars


----------



## Vlciudoli

yankeexpress said:


> But if you get the braclet version, almost No straps will fit on it. Spring bar holes are too close to the case.


Absolutely incorrect.

I fitted several straps to mine, including a thick Toshi 22mm!

You just need curved springboard, which are easy to buy online.


----------



## Vlciudoli

See pictures I posted here.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f705/moon-watch-first-thoughts-3956586-2.html


----------



## thedonn007

Vlciudoli said:


> See pictures I posted here.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f705/moon-watch-first-thoughts-3956586-2.html


Very nice. Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## thedonn007

Vlciudoli said:


> yankeexpress said:
> 
> 
> 
> But if you get the braclet version, almost No straps will fit on it. Spring bar holes are too close to the case.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely incorrect.
> 
> I fitted several straps to mine, including a thick Toshi 22mm!
> 
> You just need curved springboard, which are easy to buy online.
Click to expand...

Well, I bought a bracelet version based on your post, I should have it in a few days, thanks.


----------



## Jeff_T

Another bracelet owner here. Some reviews state that you need to use thin straps because the lug holes are close to the case, but I've found the exact opposite to be true. If you use thin straps the lugs stick out and it looks terrible. Thick straps look much better if they fit.


It can be a tight fit but so far every strap I've tried has fit, including a Chinese Super Engineer bracelet.


NATOs will fit with the stock spring bars, but you have to put the spring bars in after you position the strap. There's not enough clearance to thread the NATO strap through in the regular way. I bought some curved spring bars from Toxic NATOs and the problem went away.


----------

